# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  IGS: International Gaijinto Society

## Jason Arnold

Sounds not too bad eh? Kinda rolls off the tongue. he he

So, already there is this small room that a few of us smiths and polishers participate in and I've been wondering, maybe we're starting something? I mean yes, there are groups of knife/sword makers that have styles they work in, but since nihonto has such an already huge study and tradition involved with collectors, polishers, smiths, etc. I can't help but wonder, with the growing number of makers and specialists in the US, perhaps gaijinto may be creating a concrete society of sorts. When, in fact "gaijinto" may be spoken of with greater definition. Instead of just a general term and perhaps more of a reference to a society of collaborative efforts in the US or simply outside of Japan and the NBTHK (sp?), filled with artisans who participate in the modern and unsanctioned studies, expressions and variations of the classical, beloved and respected theme of traditional nihonto.

I think I'm just babbling...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

